# Stansborough Grey fleece.....



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I thought I had bought Gotland lamb fleece from NZ a number of years ago.... was just told the other day...
It was Stansborough, not Gotland. 
Could explain a few things...... first it being super, super soft....

Stansborough Grey
Love the Lord of The Rings? Narnia? 
Stansborough Grey sheep are a unique, registered 
breed that are raised in Wairarapa Farm, New 
Zealand. Stansborough Grey wool was woven to 
make the famous costumes for Lord of The Rings 
and Narnia movies.
The fiber has no kemp, guard hair, coarse fibers, or 
brown tips. It is blue grey, has high luster, and has 
a micron count of 25. Stansborough Grey has often 
been misidentified as Gotland but it is incorrect. 
The two fibers are completely different as they are 
two distinct registered breeds of sheep. There is no 
comparing these two wools. Stansborough Farm, in 
the Wairarapa district, NZ, has the only flock of 
Stansborough sheep in the world making this fiber 
truly a unique find. Try it, you will be very glad 
you did! 
Stats:
Long Wool
Bradford Count: 56s-46âs
Micron Count: Lambswool: 22, Adult: 28
Staple Length: 3-5â

http://www.stansborough.co.nz/stansborough-sheep.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Bergere for that bit of info. I learn new things from this group all the time. I thought I had heard that the LOR cloaks were made of Gotland too.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

But! They don't sell fleeces! Nor rovings! All you can get is yarn.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Marchwind. Figured I would share this, when I came across that info. 

The Lady that bought from them when they first started,,, she was able to get raw lambs wool from them.
You can contact them and see if they will sell you some fleece to hand spin.
But expect it to be $$$$


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I think I remember an article in "Spin Off" about those cloaks in LOR and the unique fleeces they were made from- gorgeous drape and hand.

Maybe someday!


----------

